# EPS my way Pumpkin



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Custom sized frame with custom paint STAC from 2008 collection. Hope you like it...


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 9, 2009)

I really like the paint !!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

That's probably the frame Rabobank would be riding if they were still sponsored by Colnago!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Clevor said:


> That's probably the frame Rabobank would be riding if they were still sponsored by Colnago!


That was my thought too. Nice looking frame nonetheless.

The OP has some guts though. Me, I wouldn't be able to put my frame on a ledge that high. I would be too scared that a good gust of wind would have it falling a couple of stories.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

i luv the 2008 schemes. stac is real nice. the rabo scheme had elements of blue on the stripes.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*The full picture*

Campa 11 record, Fulcrum racing zero clincher


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't realize that Colnago was doing the "my way" thing. What is the upcharge for a previous year's paint job?


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome looking bike.Anything other than red and black looks good to me.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Very tasteful build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great looking bike!


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

KennyG said:


> I didn't realize that Colnago was doing the "my way" thing. What is the upcharge for a previous year's paint job?


and they don't do it. I asked few times and I was rejected, so I found my own way to do it, iI payed 350 Euros to scrap the old AMIT paint and for airbrushing the new STAC paint. I have STRD extreme-C painted colango and it can not compare with this STAC paint job regarding the finis details and etc.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

ico said:


> and they don't do it. I asked few times and I was rejected, so I found my own way to do it, iI payed 350 Euros to scrap the old AMIT paint and for airbrushing the new STAC paint. I have STRD extreme-C painted colango and it can not compare with this STAC paint job regarding the finis details and etc.


Hey ico, do you even ride your Ext C anymore with that baby in the stable!?!?!? Is the EPS noticably better and if so what areas? I have a 55cm Ext C and I love it! It is not the stiffest bike around but it feels right for some reason. Kind of like a good steel frame but way lighter. It has a great balance of firmness and give all around (BB, front and rear). And the Colnago handling is the best IMO- can't be beat, not even by my Fondriest Top Carbon TF1. I want an EPS too! And a Parlee z1, Crumpton Corsa M, etc.


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ico, let me guess-you live in Croatia?
If so, did you get the paint job done there?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Ceramica Panaria-Navigare Team paint scheme, Colnago is their sponsor


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Rok63 said:


> Ico, let me guess-you live in Croatia?
> If so, did you get the paint job done there?


SLO 
Stoperce, Majšperk, [email protected]

Damjan Aman....


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey ico, do you even ride your Ext C anymore with that baby in the stable!?!?!? Is the EPS noticably better and if so what areas? I have a 55cm Ext C and I love it! It is not the stiffest bike around but it feels right for some reason. Kind of like a good steel frame but way lighter. It has a great balance of firmness and give all around (BB, front and rear). And the Colnago handling is the best IMO- can't be beat, not even by my Fondriest Top Carbon TF1. I want an EPS too! And a Parlee z1, Crumpton Corsa M, etc.


Ride-Fly...in my opinion EPS is the colnago top frame so far. Ext-C is very,very nice, but EPS is little bit better in almost every segment. Having said that, it doesn't mean you will be any faster on EPS than on EC


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

I saw sign SKOLA painted on the road, so the picture is not made in Slovenia.
Did you buy your Colnago at http://www.veb-company.si/cestna_colnago.php? 
A little advertising for Slovene distributor does not make any harm..
I am waiting to see the new colors and models then decide to order a new one or not. 
Rok, Trzin, SLO


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

ico said:


> Campa 11 record, Fulcrum racing zero clincher


really a nice looking bike.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Better than AMIT, but PRZA and PR82 are still my favorites.


----------

